#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Молитвы Цонкапы

## Шинтанг

Господа, кому не лень, сделайте пожалуйста транслитерацию. Это восхваление Сарасвати - перевод уже есть, хотелось бы чтобы для полноты картины была и транслитерация для русскоговорящих.

----------


## Йонтен

ཆུ་འཛིན་དཀར་པོའི་གློག་ཕྲེང་དྲ་བ་ཅན། །
chu 'dzin dkar po'i glog phreng dra ba can
མཁའ་ཡི་མཛེས་བྱེད་འདྲ་བའི་ཡིད་འཕྲོག་མ། །
mkha' yi mdzes byed 'dra ba'i yid 'phrog ma
དྲི་ཟའི་ན་ཆུང་དབུས་ན་འཇོ་སྒེག་མཁན། །
dri za'i na chung dbus na 'jo sgeg mkhan
རིང་ནས་བརྩེ་བའི་ལྷ་མོ་ད་ཚུར་བྱོན། །
ring nas brtse ba'i lha mo da tshur byon
པད་མའི་བཞིན་ལ་གཡོ་ལྡན་བུང་བའི་མིག །
pad ma'i bzhin la g.yo ldan bung ba'i mig
མཐོན་མཐིང་རལ་པའི་རྩེ་ན་འོད་དཀར་ཅན། །
mthon mthing ral pa'i rtse na 'od dkar can
རོལ་སྒེག་གར་གྱིས་འགྱིང་བའི་དབྱངས་ཅན་མ། །
rol sgeg gar gyis 'gying ba'i dbyangs can ma
ད་དུང་བདག་ལ་ངག་གི་དངོས་གྲུབ་སྩོལ། །
da dung bdag la ngag gi dngos grub stsol
རོལ་རྩེད་གར་གྱི་ཉམས་ལྡན་རི་དྭགས་མིག །
rol rtsed gar gyi nyams ldan ri dwags mig
མིག་གིས་བལྟ་བས་མི་ངོམ་ཡིད་འཕྲོག་མ། །
mig gis blta bas mi ngom yid 'phrog ma
མ་ལྟར་བརྩེ་བ་ཁྱེད་ཀྱིས་བདག་གི་ངག །
ma ltar brtse ba khyed kyis bdag gi ngag
ངག་དབང་ལྷ་མོ་ཉིད་དང་མཚུངས་པར་མཛོད། །
ngag dbang lha mo nyid dang mtshungs par mdzod
སྟོན་ཟླ་རྒྱས་པའི་དཔལ་ལས་ལྷག་པར་མཛེས། །
ston zla rgyas pa'i dpal las lhag par mdzes
ཚངས་དབྱངས་སྙན་པའི་གདངས་ཀྱང་ཟིལ་གྱིས་གནོན། །
tshangs dbyangs snyan pa'i gdangs kyang zil gyis gnon
ཟབ་ཡངས་རྒྱ་མཚོའི་འཇིང་ལྟར་དཔག་དཀའ་བ། །
zab yangs rgya mtsho'i 'jing ltar dpag dka' ba
དབྱངས་ཅན་ལྷ་མོའི་སྐུ་གསུང་ཐུགས་ལ་འདུད། །
dbyangs can lha mo'i sku gsung thugs la 'dud

Посту уже почти 2 года и никто ещё не ответил, поэтому решил выполнить просьбу, вдруг кому-то пригодится.

----------

Aion (05.12.2019), Alex (05.12.2019)

----------


## Alex

Топикстартер не ответит - его забанили. Но спасибо!

----------

